# Looking for input on a Doctrine of Preservation Paper



## NM_Presby (Dec 15, 2022)

Hi All,
A few years ago, before I came to hold the TR view, I wrote a paper dealing with the doctrines of inspiration and inerrancy in light of the doctrine of preservation. Now that I've left the TR view behind, I am going back and tinkering with it again, and I'd love to get some feedback from anyone interested on how I can improve it. It's about 19 pages, so I understand not everyone will have the time or interest to engage, but if anyone does I would welcome the feedback.

For those who do read it- it was originally written under some space constraints so I am aware some sections need to be expanded to fully develop the argument. If you have thoughts on which areas particularly suffer from a lack of development, that would be helpful!


----------

